# Bletchley Park G Block - February 2013



## Goldie87 (Feb 19, 2013)

G Block formed part of the Government Code and Cipher School at Bletchley Park. It was constructed in October 1943 as an extension to F Block and D Block. The single storey spurs to the west housed the ISK and ISOS sections which dealt with the decoding of Enigma and conventional cipher messages from the German secret service. These sections played a vital role in the monitoring of the reciept of false information about the plans for D Day fed by allied intelligence to the German high command. 
The two-storey U-shaped block to the east housed SIXTA, the Army traffic analysis sections, which dealt with the direction of radio-intercept stations and anaylsis of the enemy radio traffic. These sections played a vital role in the interception of the Enigma messages.

After the departure of the Government Code and Cipher School in 1946 the building was used as a training school for the Post Office and then British Telecom. British Telecom left the site in 1993, since that time the buildings have been left to decay. The buildings are pretty empty and similar, but its a great shame to see something so important being left in such a state. 




Exterior by Goldie87, on Flickr




Stairway by Goldie87, on Flickr




Pillars by Goldie87, on Flickr




Bletchley by Goldie87, on Flickr




Untitled by Goldie87, on Flickr




Corridor by Goldie87, on Flickr




Sunlight by Goldie87, on Flickr




Post Office by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2013)

Your right its a crying shame at the state of the buildings but what can one do?great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. I often work local to this but haven't yet popped in for a look.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2013)

Odd, I was just talking about this only this week, even had an exterior mooch on Friday! 
Fantastic shots as usual, absolutely steeped in history! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 19, 2013)

Great photographs, I love the lack of vandalism!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 20, 2013)

lovely pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 20, 2013)

A plug for Bletchley Park:

It's well worth going to see the place, with all the displays, demonstrations and interpretive centres on site. The guides are extremely knowledgeable both about BP in particular and the British involvement in WWII in general. Purchasing a ticket gives you access for a whole year. Bletchley Park receives NOTHING from the government, and each year they can rely on charities to donate only 10 to 20% of their running and restoration costs. Everything else must come from gate receipts and the cafe. The trust is mostly run by an army of volunteers, and has a continuous programme of renovation and restoration, but can only spend what they get.

Go and spend the day there. Take the kids. You'll love it, and you will be helping to maintain a monumentally important part of British history.


----------



## B7TMW (Feb 20, 2013)

I was on a training course here in 1992! Those bays you see are mock "joint boxes" or Manholes. You can see the duct where the cables would run into bays an there would have been bearers on those galvanised brackets. You then strapped the two cables to the bearers and jointed them together as part of your training!

I can remember the snooker room in the main block and one of my mates taking a risky shot and taking the clock off the wall with the cue ball!! There was a "jobsworth" security guy on duty akin to Potter from "please sir". He went mental and t all kicked off!! Happy days they were!


----------



## Asylum Sneaker (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice set there. Had a snoop round here myself. Interesting place..


----------



## jordimussol (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing! It seems like I've a lot to see on this forum...


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cracking stuff mate, just gone to the top of my to-do list !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice pics there! Lots of peely paint, lovely


----------

